# DWR says its a coyote but.....



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

It looks like $50 to me. You thought I was going to say wolf right :twisted: 

My wife had her GF's over tonight so I decided to GTFO and go hunting out behind my house. I set up the Mojo Critter and Foxpro and had this guy come running in after only 2 minutes. I caught him running out of the corner of my eye and this thing came in to 4 yards!!!!! He stopped and I let the 300 blk do its job. Not sure why it didnt go towards the Mojo and the call but oh well at least I know my loads for this rifle will perform out to 4 yards  .


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------

